# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Tremella aurantia y Tremella mesenterica

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Hoy voy a subir las fotos de dos especies de hongos gelatinosos, de un color amarillo intenso, indistinguibles a simple vista, salvo que crezcan junto al hongo al que parasitan, en cuyo caso la identificación entonces es fácil. Me refiero a _Tremella aurantia_ y a _Tremella mesenterica_.

Como digo, son hongos parásitos de otros hongos, de consistencia gelatinosa cuando están húmedos y de un llamativo color amarillo. Los ejemplares secos vuelven a rehidratarse después de la lluvia. _Tremella aurantia_ parasita a _Stereum hirsutum_ y _Tremella mesenterica_ a especies del género _Peniophora_, en las fotos que os pongo, concretamente a _Peniophora quercina_. En estos casos, cuando aparecen juntos parásito y hospedador, la identificación es fácil. El problema viene cuando en la rama de madera sólo aparece el parásito, en cuyo caso tendremos que recurrir al microscopio para separarlas, ya que ahí sí que hay diferencias: _Tremella mesenterica_ presenta unos basidios y unas esporas de mayor tamaño que _T. aurantia_.

Saludos.


_Tremella aurantia_ parasitando a _Stereum hirsutum_:












_Tremella mesenterica_ parasitando a _Peniophora quercina_:

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (24-feb-2016),Jonasino (24-feb-2016),Los terrines (23-feb-2016),perdiguera (24-feb-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),termopar (23-feb-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------


## Azuer

Los basidios de _T. aurantia_ suelen rondar los 12-15 µm de diámetro, mientras que los de _T. mesenterica_ pueden llegar a los 25-35 µm. Por su parte, las esporas de T. aurantia no suelen sobrepasar las 10 µm de longitud, mientras que las de T. mesenterica llegan fácilmente a las 15 µm (algunas incluso hasta las 17 µm)


Basidios de _T. aurantia_:










Basidios de _T. mesenterica_:

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (24-feb-2016),Jonasino (24-feb-2016),Los terrines (23-feb-2016),perdiguera (24-feb-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),termopar (23-feb-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------


## Azuer

Esporas de T. aurantia:











Esporas de T. mesenterica:

----------

F. Lázaro (26-feb-2016),HUESITO (24-feb-2016),Jonasino (24-feb-2016),Los terrines (23-feb-2016),perdiguera (24-feb-2016),REEGE (24-feb-2016),termopar (23-feb-2016),willi (24-feb-2016)

----------

